# Radiator fan won't stop running!



## dimnissan2001 (Sep 12, 2013)

Recently I had a blown passenger side headlamp, the bulb, the headlamp connector that burnt out, and also the fuse that also burnt out. I replaced all these parts myself (pretty simple), but now when I replace the new fuse the radiator fan kicks in! On the fuse panel it is clearly labeled headlamp rightside, please help! Side note the headlamp works but now the fan is on the all of the time!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Make/model/year/engine/trans?


----------



## dimnissan2001 (Sep 12, 2013)

nissan altima gxe, 2001, 4cyl, automatic


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

It looks like before the fuse blew, the excessive current flow may have melted the insulation on the wire that feeds power to the fan. The headlight wire and the fan wire are probably next to each other somewhere in the harness. You'll have to trace the fan wire going back to the fuse block looking for damage.


----------

